# TAFE Help



## Dragoness (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok guys, I need a bit of help with my latest tafe assignment. I need to know a primarily fruit eating (frugivore) species of reptile or amphibian (I have read there is one species of amphibian, but cant find any info) I need to be able to find a decent amount of info, need to be able to formulate a captive diet, know what adaptations it has to fruit eating (ie/ digestion or certain teeth etc) and come up with consequences of different feeding frequencies between wild and captive.

Now if anyone wants to be truely helpful, I also need an exudivore (sap eating) 

I have managed to find a nectar eating gecko though!!

cheers


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2008)

Iguana's.....does it have too be an Australian species?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2008)

The fruit eating frog is Xenohyla truncata from Brazil


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2008)

iguanna's would be a good choice


----------



## Dragoness (Dec 11, 2008)

Im using iguanas for the herbivore part (there are 10 different 'ivores' ie/ nectarvore, granivore, omnivore etc) I have to come up with 4 different animals from each, but they arent allowed to be the same, so out of mammal, reptile, amphibian, fish, bird and invertrebrate, I have to choose 4 different kinds and develop captive diets, explain natural diets blah blah (thats alot of work for 40 animals!!!) Doesnt have to be an Aus species, anywhere in the world as long as I can simulate a captive diet and find enough info on natural diet/adaptations and feeding frequencies. Im also not allowed to use the same animal twice, so since Im using iguanas for herbivorous reptiles, I cant use them anywhere else. BLAH!!!!!
Ill look up the frog and see what info I can find. 

Chers


----------



## Miffy (Dec 11, 2008)

Why dont you just use iguana for the herbivore one, and change something else (in the iguanas place) to the canivore group as there are countless ones of those?


----------



## Dragoness (Dec 11, 2008)

Carnivore is sorted, had no trouble there  was just the fruit eating and sap eating that I was struggling with (and grain eating by memory) Ive even managed to find a nut eating fish and a fruit eating fish! Im trying to avoid doing invertrebrates for most of it, cause I figure having something like a fruit fly in captivity is pretty darn boring!! 

Cheers


----------



## cris (Dec 11, 2008)

_Varanus mabitang_ or _V.olivaceus_ there is heaps of info on the later at this site http://www.mampam.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=39&Itemid=34 look at the pdf report.


----------



## Dragoness (Dec 11, 2008)

Brilliant!!! Thankyou so much Cris!!

Cheers


----------

